# Christmas Trolley Set



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought about putting this in Product Reviews....still not sure.

Auto reversing 25017 set.

New, in the box, as in never removed, wires holding track together never removed, track never removed, trolley and barn never removed, you know, new.

Had this thing for geez, 4 years or so. Never used it, never had any reason to use it.
Couldn't give it away.
So, we're setting up a G display at a local Church.
Got the G up, runs....well enough.

Ladies in the Church had a bunch of those porcelain buildings....about "0" scale....hey, I've got a trolley to run through them.

Opened it up, set it up....and it kept quitting at the ends.
Been futzing with it for some time, off and on.

Observations:

The stupid Trolley sounds like a coffee grinder at St. Arbucks.
Oil and grease made no difference.
Track...several pieces are bananas. Bowed up slightly (one a LOT) at the ends.
It's the plastic...not the rails.
Can we say quality control?
Cleaned, track, wheels, pickups...kept quitting at the ends....one of the other.
So, pulled the control building apart.....broken wire...geez, how did that happen?
Brand new.
No difference when fixed (speed control) other than now you can control reverse delay.
Checked all the track. One wire for the reverse on one track never soldered. Fixed that...no difference.
Left the shell of the trolley off, ran it...got it to quit in the shed....roof off....no pickup on one wheel.
Took the shed to the shop, pulled the track and looked.....warped....remember, brand new.
Right at the gap....upwards.
No way to pull it down, since the issue is the plastic. Must be some new fangled EZ-Plastic, right?
Checked the chassis on a flat surface. Oh, Good Lord. Nowhere close to all 4 flanges hitting at the same time.
Maybe I can check tread on a known good (NOT Bachmann) piece of Half 0 track.
I probably have some 50 year old Atlas around here that is better.

FILED the track down at the gap to get it level (4-wheel pickup....not too many choices for additional pickups).
1000 grit to smooth.
So far, 15 minutes of running. We'll see.

What a pile.
Personal opinion, mind you, based solely upon unit in hand.

These items might help you with yours, if you have similar issues.
I am thinking of cutting some plywood to shape, screwing this down hard.
Unfortunately, the tiny holes need to be checked so you don't cut through any reversing wires.
Then there is the matter of the wire shields to contend with.

I suppose if you can ignore the warped track, the stopping at reverse sections, the coffee grinder effect, it's just wonderful.

Would be nice if they'd put a light in the shed for power on. When it quits, you go to shut down the display at night...you think someone already shut the rotary switch with no markings off already.

TOC


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice write up and feel for ya . " New right out of the box. " Glad I didn't get one, They do look nice tho, but here.. I have enough trouble with the two G-Gage one's we set up for grand kids at Xmas time..


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I had to go back and fix the end reversing track that was really bowed. Heat gun, track upside down, braced on the ends. 
Pressed down in appropriate places, and it's now level. 
So, to fix a five dollar piece of track, you need a $50 heat gun, eh? 
TOC


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

And the knowledge on how to fix it - Priceless









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 11 Nov 2013 12:25 PM 
I had to go back and fix the end reversing track that was really bowed. Heat gun, track upside down, braced on the ends. 
Pressed down in appropriate places, and it's now level. 
So, to fix a five dollar piece of track, you need a $50 heat gun, eh? 
TOC Least you got yours running. Ours Batcchmen need a motor block or motor. No stock. Laf " A Fix, if can... 100 bucks."


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

They are certainly put together......interestingly. 
Bridge holds the motor down, but there is no stop for the motor other than gears. You need to apply power and back the 4 screws off until it runs smoothly. 
I am so used to old Mantua, English, PennLine, even old Athearn......you just don't run into that stuff. 
The other is the pickups. 
Flat blades that rub on the tip of the flanges. 
How long do they think that will last...until you need to buy a new trolley...because no parts are available? 
If they wear out, phosphor-bronze wire to the treads, like has been standard in Half Zero for....at least 65 years should do it. 
Poor design, poor materials, poor assembly. 
I guess we know what to expect, eh? 

TOC


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks I'll be wary of these from now on


----------

